# Lilly 72iu Legit ?



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Morning all

Is my Lilly Legit ?

Any help would be appreciated guys @Dead lee @DLTBB @ah24 @Pscarb@noel @GMO

















View attachment 142319


View attachment 142320


View attachment 142321


View attachment 142322


View attachment 142323


View attachment 142324


View attachment 142325


View attachment 142326


View attachment 142327


View attachment 142328


View attachment 142329


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Unfortunately not used Lilly, so can't comment here mate. Pretty sure Paul.S can advise


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It looks legit, I will say yes it's good, compares very well to uk humatrope features.

I can't see it possible to get the all fine details correct which it is.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> It looks legit, I will say yes it's good, compares very well to uk humatrope features.
> 
> I can't see it possible to get the all fine details correct which it is.


 Cheers Lee

I appreciate you're feedback mate


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Top is fake (the code/expiry date has no black box.

bottom real, black box,

View attachment IMG_1923.PNG


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

All fake some diff shades in yellow

View attachment IMG_1919.PNG


View attachment IMG_1920.PNG


View attachment IMG_1922.PNG


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

So going off yours having a black box around the expiry means it's legit going off 2 different type of fakes


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one of the best ways of telling is the fake GH the box is a darker yellow and the real GH have the date printed on a black background box on the cartridge where the fake GH doesn't


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Top is fake (the code/expiry date has no black box.
> 
> bottom real, black box,
> 
> View attachment 142336


 A lot of the fakes are coming from Bulgaria & Lithuania apparently !!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

i thought they were legit mate . when paying pharma hgh pricing it best to be sure


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> one of the best ways of telling is the fake GH the box is a darker yellow and the real GH have the date printed on a black background box on the cartridge where the fake GH doesn't


 Like that 1st pic I posted mate? Top fake as has no black box on the cart? But bottom real.

Have also had 2 from different sources and both had black box. But on 1 of them the black box scratched off easy but the other was solid. And don't was a little off.

Have noticed most 2019 don't have a black box on cart though


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pharmacy uk humatope, the box type lot and exp pattern will be the same, they have looked this way for years.

View attachment 142387


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Inject and monitor sugar level??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Etoboss said:


> Like that 1st pic I posted mate? Top fake as has no black box on the cart? But bottom real.
> 
> Have also had 2 from different sources and both had black box. But on 1 of them the black box scratched off easy but the other was solid. And don't was a little off.
> 
> Have noticed most 2019 don't have a black box on cart though


 then they are fake mate



Jatin Bhatia said:


> Inject and monitor sugar level??


 why because fakers would not put anything in them to mess with sugar levels??


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> why because fakers would not put anything in them to mess with sugar levels??


 Seriously?.. Didn't know, they can go that route too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Seriously?.. Didn't know, they can go that route too


 they have found a way to reproduce that "Hospital" type smell don't underestimate what they can and cannot do buddy it is a huge industry


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> they have found a way to reproduce that "Hospital" type smell don't underestimate what they can and cannot do buddy it is a huge industry


 cu**s are pretty much faking everything these days, you only have to watch "fake britain"


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> they have found a way to reproduce that "Hospital" type smell don't underestimate what they can and cannot do buddy it is a huge industry


 metacresol as an excipient in the dilution liquid, most likely.


----------

